# From Craigslist...



## Takai (Oct 2, 2013)

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/wdc/4102714495.html



> [h=2]LARGE HOUSE! LOTS OF ROOM! RECENTLY OPEN![/h]So my roommates all left because of a job thing and I need to make rent. I really think this place is great and I've been living here for a while (incumbency FTW!). I don't want to leave but the utilities are a real ***** to afford on your own. Some facts about the digs:
> 
> It's about 775,000 square feet. Yeah, it's big, I know. But don't let the size alone fool you! It's cozy too--lots of individual rooms!
> 
> ...


----------

